# Older Graco EM 390 low boy



## evodawg (Oct 27, 2017)

I was given this airless sprayer and from the looks of it seems like it should work well. Don't know much about airless sprayers but started cleaning it up and checking if it needed anything. Is this sprayer worth the trouble? I've noticed you can get what looks like a new decent one for 600.00. And has anyone had any experience with the After Market Products for airless sprayers. It seems to be holding pressure, the gun leaks at the tip, and the fluid filter right after the pump leaks but was able to get O ring to stop that for now. I shows in the manual a plastic O ring, I used a rubber one for now. So plan on getting a new graco contractors gun, a hose and maybe a after market pump in case that fails in the future All toll about $250.00 invested when done. My biggest worry is parts in the future. Probably won't use it that much, but every now and then I need one. So what do you guys think??


----------



## evodawg (Oct 27, 2017)

Okay going to try this again. Have questions about this Sprayer? I have cleaned it up and appears to working pretty well. Have a leak at the spray gun tip but plan on replacing the gun and that hard 50' hose.

EM 390 Model # 220-726, series D 87A, Serial #A508

What did this sprayer sell for new?
What year was it made?
Is there a large difference between other 390's noticed a few others made?
How about Aftermarket parts? Seems most of the vital parts are still made. Have bookmarked Bedford.
Also wondering how long parts will be available for this unit?
Also noticed on Ebay entire pumps from China for cheap, 80.00 or less, anyone tried these? I do believe you get what you pay for but was wondering? Bad experiences with Chinese Metals, specially screws.

Wondering what size that O ring Gasket at the fluid filter is? 10.00 for a O ring is a bit excessive since I have a decent gasket supplier in the area that probably has it in stock.

I'm a General Contractor who mostly does Kitchen and Bath's. Painting cabinets usually with an Upper End Earlex HVLP gun/compressor and wondering if this unit will do a better job.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I would say use it for as long as it produces. It should pay for itself in no time. Particularly given how you received it for free. The parts are nominal at this point. 

Of course the goal would be to acquire a new unit if you want something you can be confident will perform when you need it too.

As far as the best unit for spraying cabinets with an airless verses conventional, many members like the Air Assisted Airless.


----------



## evodawg (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks, checked the air assisted sprayers. Pricey but looks like a good idea mixing both air and airless together. Your right for the price I got this for why not invest a little money into it and have a decent sprayer on hand. Think I'll test this one on some old cabinet doors and see what happens. I do like my HVLP system. Does a good job as long as I use the right paint for the job. Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

That thing has to be about 40 years old. I remember a boss owning one in my early years painting. And it was a dog.


----------



## evodawg (Oct 27, 2017)

Appreciate the feedback! My specialty is not painting. Nothing leaking and it runs well so for free I'll keep the dog as long as its still running. Once it gets tired I'll put it to sleep.




[email protected] said:


> That thing has to be about 40 years old. I remember a boss owning one in my early years painting. And it was a dog.


----------

